# Surefire Flag Switches: Rare or Not?



## RBMIII (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm new to the forum, but not to weapon lights.
I generally use Surefire's specifically. I have also screwed around with Insight. I have always primarily used the Surefire M9xx series lights and have a a couple M952V's and a M620V. I also use 6P's for handhelds. 
I have had the older L60 type units on long guns and SBR's but never really learned much about them.
So that is where my question comes from. 
I picked up a P60L new in the unopened blister pack and a "long" L60 series light with the flag switch on it.
Never really seen one before, so are these switches fairly rare or am I just missing them?
I just got it on Monday, so I haven't messed with it really. I know it works and everything is intact without damage; other than finish wear.
Thanks in advance and damn there is a lot of cool stuff here!


----------



## cland72 (Aug 11, 2015)

Can you post a picture? I'm not sure what a "flag" switch is, and I've also used SF lights for a long time.


----------



## RBMIII (Aug 11, 2015)

Pictures of the complete light set-up and the 'Flag Switch' assembly separated from the light body.





[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## cland72 (Aug 11, 2015)

Wow, that is certainly interesting. I can't remember seeing a tailcap with an integrated switch and ring hole.


----------



## RBMIII (Aug 11, 2015)

Found this link on CPF; bottom of page 13 and then middle of page 18 covers it in brief calling it a "Disable Switch"
http://home.comcast.net/~rdh10/http/Surefire/Surefire-1997-Tac.pdf

This is so far the only info I can find. I have also been looking online in photos of US weapons from that time frame to see if I can find it being deployed.
Pretty much looking at special operation group photos.
Wondering if there was a specific model number for it, I think I could help dig up more literature with that bit of info.


----------



## RBMIII (Aug 11, 2015)

Oops, forgot to mention; the "flag switch" itself is metal and not plastic. 
"Sorry"going out to the moderator who has been proofing my posts. Thanks pal.

<<Moderator speaking softly in the background>> No worries sir. :wave:


----------



## cland72 (Aug 11, 2015)

I found a relevant thread here on the forum. Check out this post by Size15s, who used to be the foremost expert on all things Surefire:



> Interesting find.
> 
> I've not seen a WeaponLight without a "Z32" Shock Isolated Bezel, so it's either really, really old, or due to the etched logo, a special bezel put on there.
> 
> ...


----------



## RBMIII (Aug 11, 2015)

cland72 said:


> I found a relevant thread here on the forum. Check out this post by Size15s, who used to be the foremost expert on all things Surefire:



Thanks' bruh. 
This is exacly the info I was trying to find. 
Guess it would be the following:
660T, constant "ON" Flag Switch, with the 4" tape switch.
Now I got to decide what to do with it.


----------



## Kestrel (Aug 11, 2015)

Not sure if this is any help but here is the master thread on SF tailcaps:

*List of most of Surefire's Tailcap Switches - with IMAGES*


----------



## m4a1usr (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm not sure if I missed it somewhere in the OP's post but I don't see where he stated what function his "Uxx?" was doing. If you look at page 18 of the SF catalog link you can see that if the switch he has provides a CONSTANT on, regardless of how the pressure switch (they called it a momentary switch back then) is being used, than he has a parallel switch would have the "T" designation at the end of designation. If toggling the lever switch DISABLES the pressure switch than he has an "S" or series switch which is a lock out switch.


I collect these tailcaps and all have been "S" lockout switches. Might have to pay better attention when acquiring these gems. Would be interesting to know what type switch he has. Matter of fact there is one NIP right now on Ebay but the starting price is a bit out of my price range. But a NIP? Maybe another collector might go for it.


----------



## RBMIII (Aug 11, 2015)

m4a1usr said:


> I'm not sure if I missed it somewhere in the OP's post but I don't see where he stated what function his "Uxx?" was doing. If you look at page 18 of the SF catalog link you can see that if the switch he has provides a CONSTANT on, regardless of how the pressure switch (they called it a momentary switch back then) is being used, than he has a parallel switch would have the "T" designation at the end of designation. If toggling the lever switch DISABLES the pressure switch than he has an "S" or series switch which is a lock out switch.
> 
> 
> I collect these tailcaps and all have been "S" lockout switches. Might have to pay better attention when acquiring these gems. Would be interesting to know what type switch he has. Matter of fact there is one NIP right now on Ebay but the starting price is a bit out of my price range. But a NIP? Maybe another collector might go for it.



Okay, "Off" the pressure switch works.
Flip the switch on the light comes on and the pressure switch is disabled: "Constant On" then? 
Damn this thing is confusing.
Leaning towards selling it. Thought briefly about doing a Colt 727 clone upper. But, it isn't worth it just to use the light.


----------



## RBMIII (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks Kestrel; looked through and didn't see it in the tailcap/button section. 
Will say those Z49's are nice, but lordy are those things spendy.


----------

